# LOS ANGELES | Perla on Broadway | 118m | 388ft | 35 fl | T/O



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*LOS ANGELES | Perla on Broadway | 118m | 388ft | 35 fl | T/O*





Luxury Condominium | Perla On Broadway Los Angeles, CA


The first new condos residence to grace famed broadway rental since the turn of the century, La Perla will boast 35 stories of city residences with modern design.




perlaonbroadway.com








__





Perla | Downtown LA


Perla | Downtown LA




downtownla.com








__





Perla - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com




Address: 400 South Broadway

Render from SCG America via the CTBUH:









Construction progress as of 2020-2021:









On the left:
The Grand, Bunker Hill by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------

